# HELP - Chennai



## PraKs (Sep 5, 2011)

Friends,

Looking for Information on Chennai, 

1 - Which residential area is good nearby Guindy ? 10-15 minutes of travel time is fine. Areas with good locality, shops & Hospital around preferred. 
If you have any friends/relatives who plan to give 2 BHK flat for rent or you know any agents who can provide the same, please PM.

2 - Which ISP is good for areas near by Guindy ? Have excellent experience of Airtel wired network in Karnataka but not sure how's the service & plans in Chennai. Is it good to stick with wired provider or wireless USB like (Photon, MTS etc)? Please give name of ISP & best plan (with FUP of at least 25 GB).

3 - Which Mobile provider is good in Chennai based on Good mobile coverage network & 2G/3G GPRS plans?

4 - General Information 
Does Chennai has corporation drinking water (something like Cauvery water in Karnataka) ? Heard of Metro water not sure what’s that.

Do you require Air conditioning at home? Places like Bangalore are super chilled in climate, heard Chennai is too hot. Is it advisable to have A/C?

Heard from few friends from Chennai but settled abroad now that People in Chennai are bit conservative & less open to talk (unlike Bangaloreans), No offence to any one 
Good places to see around, any other tips related to Chennai would be appreciated.


----------



## PraKs (Sep 6, 2011)

Bump for help...


----------



## lywyre (Sep 6, 2011)

Well, Adayar is the best place in Chennai for residence, but the cost could be prohibitive. Try sulekha.com for rentals.


----------



## PraKs (Sep 7, 2011)

@lywyre
Thank you bro.

Any help on ISP & Mobiles in Chennai ?


----------



## Garbage (Sep 7, 2011)

I lived in Chennai for short time, I will try to answer based on my experience.



PraKs said:


> 2 - Which ISP is good for areas near by Guindy ? Have excellent experience of Airtel wired network in Karnataka but not sure how's the service & plans in Chennai. Is it good to stick with wired provider or wireless USB like (Photon, MTS etc)? Please give name of ISP & best plan (with FUP of at least 25 GB).


AirTel is best IMO.



PraKs said:


> 3 - Which Mobile provider is good in Chennai based on Good mobile coverage network & 2G/3G GPRS plans?


Used Vodafone, and never had any complains.



PraKs said:


> 4 - General Information
> Does Chennai has corporation drinking water (something like Cauvery water in Karnataka) ? Heard of Metro water not sure what’s that.



Though they have it, don't rely on them. Mostly people bring their own packed drinking water cans. When I was there, we used to get it for Rs.30 or something.



PraKs said:


> Do you require Air conditioning at home? Places like Bangalore are super chilled in climate, heard Chennai is too hot. Is it advisable to have A/C?


Yes, you do!



PraKs said:


> Heard from few friends from Chennai but settled abroad now that People in Chennai are bit conservative & less open to talk (unlike Bangaloreans), No offence to any one


Yes, people are less open to talk. Especially if you are not Tamilian.


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 8, 2011)

PraKs said:


> Friends,
> 
> Looking for Information on Chennai,
> 
> ...



Guindy itself is a good area. Try Ashok Nagar, Vadapalani, they are very closer too. In Vadapalani you can get 2BHK for around 7k easily.



PraKs said:


> 2 - Which ISP is good for areas near by Guindy ? Have excellent experience of Airtel wired network in Karnataka but not sure how's the service & plans in Chennai. Is it good to stick with wired provider or wireless USB like (Photon, MTS etc)? Please give name of ISP & best plan (with FUP of at least 25 GB).



Airtel



PraKs said:


> 3 - Which Mobile provider is good in Chennai based on Good mobile coverage network & 2G/3G GPRS plans?



Airtel for sure,



PraKs said:


> 4 - General Information
> Does Chennai has corporation drinking water (something like Cauvery water in Karnataka) ? Heard of Metro water not sure what’s that.



Depends on the area. but don't trust because it is not regular and some times you can see chlorine instead of water.....



PraKs said:


> Do you require Air conditioning at home? Places like Bangalore are super chilled in climate, heard Chennai is too hot. Is it advisable to have A/C?



Yes, you surely need A/C.



PraKs said:


> Heard from few friends from Chennai but settled abroad now that People in Chennai are bit conservative & less open to talk (unlike Bangaloreans), No offence to any one
> Good places to see around, any other tips related to Chennai would be appreciated.



Nothing like that. The general behavior is "They will not talk to you freely until they trust you". Good places? Santhome beach, water theme parks, and escape cinemas in EA, it's really big.


----------



## lywyre (Sep 8, 2011)

If in Adayar, you can get Wi5 1Mbps Internet for Rs.992/-pm. Using it right now and really good. More info: Wi5 - Welcome to true internet freedom


----------



## Garbage (Sep 9, 2011)

BTW, IIRC, QwertyM lives in Adyar. You might want to contact him for details.


----------



## markerOne (Sep 9, 2011)

@Praks

For your questions:
1. Before choosing your residence, it would be best if you can mention where you will be working as choosing a residence will be quite easy. For places close to Guindy - Vadapalani, Thiruvanmiyur, Adyar. However the rents in these areas differ vastly. So it's good to hit websites like sulekha to get a good deal.

2. Airtel is good in chennai. But do check with the people nearby (wherever you choose to live) to get to know on the best ISPs in that area.

3. Vodafone and airtel are good. 

4. Yes. We do have a Corporation drinking water called "Palar Water". However, as suggested by furious_gamer, it's good and wise to go for packaged drinking water. But do take precautions and consult the local people before choosing one.

As for an A/c, yes - it's a definite must if you have been accustomed to Bangalore climate.

As for as your last question: I definitely disagree with what you've heard. People in chennai certainly do speak a lot, however you might have to do the initiation for the first few times.
Good places to visit will be EA, , Marina, Santhome Beach, Mahabalipuram, besant nagar beach and a trip via ECR. A good place to visit will be Pondicherry whcih is around 2.5 hours drive from chennai.

Btw, You can certainly pm me or email me if your need more help.


----------



## PraKs (Sep 12, 2011)

Thank you everyone for help.

Fixing on the residential area 1st.

If one has to travel b/w Guindy & Amabattur (3-4 days Home to Amabattur & 1-2 days Home to Guindy). Maps shows two best possible routes b/w two locations.

It makes sense to stay in middle of both locations (Though prefer Guindy as its near to Airport), but not sure of areas. 

Route 1 - 13 Km 21 Minutes - 

*i56.tinypic.com/2wpuyw5.png

Route 2 - 15.8 Km 25 Minutes. - 

*i54.tinypic.com/2quiveg.png

Route 1 - Areas via Annanagar, Arumbakkam, Vadapalani, Ashok Nagar

Route 2 - Areas via Mogappair west, Nolambur, Porur

There are huge apartments in Mogappair west but map shows as them as roads with toll plaza & seems totally outskirts of city. Is it so ?

How good/bad is to travel by Route 1 & 2 in daily peak traffic, Which route would be best ? 

Are Route 1 areas inside city & Route 2 totally outskirts of city ? People already staying there can share your view.


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 14, 2011)

You better stay in Anna Nagar, so that it will be easy for you to reach both areas. Esp Ambattur is very closer.


----------



## PraKs (Sep 15, 2011)

@furious_gamer
Anna nagar would be too far from Guindy.

How about Vadapalani & Kodambakkam ?


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 15, 2011)

PraKs said:


> @furious_gamer
> Anna nagar would be too far from Guindy.
> 
> How about Vadapalani & Kodambakkam ?



Anna Nagar is very closer to Ambattur and not so long for Guindy too. 

Vadapalani is also a better choice. Don't even think about Kodambakkam, with the mounting traffic in that place, it's not going to be a pleasant drive for you


----------



## PraKs (Sep 16, 2011)

Thank you 

Few general things,

Is it a good idea to drive Karnataka registered bike/car in Chennai ? 

Bangalore cops dont bother stopping Punjab cars but they do for TN Registration vehicles many times (May be due to Cauvery water problems in past).

Is it same in Chennai too ? Any idea on road tax ?


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 16, 2011)

^^ No just pay the road tax and you are good to go.


----------



## markerOne (Sep 17, 2011)

@Praks

It does help if you can speak english and definitely better if you can speak good tamil. ^_^

All the more, here's some more info. Anna Nagar, Vadapalani, Ashok Nagar are in the heart of the city and will definitely burn a big hole in your pocket. However if you can afford it, go ahead for it.


----------



## PraKs (Sep 19, 2011)

@furious_gamer
Thank you 

@markerOne
Anna Nagar, Vadapalani, Ashok Nagar are costly but lesser then Besant Nagar. 

There is place called Porur but seems too far from my requirement. May be Mogappair sounds good. 

Are there any Chennai classifieds mags (Like Admag/FreeAds) in Karnakata ?

Which newspaper has more classifieds on flat rentals. Times Of India has many for Bangalore, What about Chennai ?

Please share your Data plans (Mobile) 2G/3G & Broadband plans in Chennai. It will give some idea on what to take in future.


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 19, 2011)

^^ try sulekha. Far better classifieds. Regd BB plans, it depends on area. But overall, BSNL and Airtel are good players.


----------



## PraKs (Sep 20, 2011)

got TN plans from *airtel.in/applications/xm/BroadBandTraiPdf/Tamil Nadu.pdf

Airtel customer care dont say which areas they have service in. Any idea which areas they are into ?


----------



## PraKs (Sep 22, 2011)

Guys, Is there anyone / your friends/relative who like to rent their bike (Honda Activa will do) ? Mostly required on weekend.

Are there Meru cabs in Chennai ? Any other alternative similar to them who don't over charge & accept credit cards in taxi ?


----------



## Aswath Kumaravel (Sep 22, 2011)

@Praks: yeah bangalore cops do stop TN vehicles but here in chennai they especially tardet punjab lorrys(2 b bribed)  and dont even care abt othr state vehicles. And as markerOne said if ur gud at English u can easily manage cops by jus reciting a leave-letter in one breath


----------



## markerOne (Sep 23, 2011)

@Praks: My best bet will be this - Register in sulekha. Post an ad for "house wanted" and make it a premium ad. should cost around 300 i think. You will get really good houses from the house owners themselves. DON'T go in for brokers immediately. Keep it as a last resort.

For BB plans, I own a TATA WiMax connection since Airtel has said they don't have a feasibility in my area. So, check with the ISP first. I guess BSNL will provide services everywhere though...


----------



## PraKs (Sep 23, 2011)

@Aswath Kumaravel
Thanks for the tip buddy. Would try to pay road tax & be tension free.

@markerOne
Great tip. Thanks bro. Will go with paid thing on Sulekha.

Can someone pls share their knowledge on there two things.

Is there anyone / your friends/relative who like to rent their bike (Honda Activa will do) ? Mostly required on weekend.

Are there Meru cabs in Chennai ? Any other alternative similar to them who don't over charge & accept credit cards in taxi ?


----------



## Aswath Kumaravel (Sep 23, 2011)

^^ no... meru cabs are not in chennai yet. but they'll b here soon... if u can tel me from which part of chennai exactly u wanna rent a ride, i'll inquire my friends n tel


----------



## PraKs (Sep 26, 2011)

@Aswath Kumaravel
Thanks buddy. Required near Ambattur & Guindy. 

Any other good cabs if Meru is not there ?


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 26, 2011)

This is what my friend who stays in Chennai has to say on your query,



> The best place to stay near guindy is velachery. It will be a bit costly but the place is having all the aminities, transporatation and bus service.
> 
> But ambattur is far from guindy itself. If you need to be stay near Ambattur then stay at Ambattur itself. That place is bit cheaper. Half costlier than velachery.
> 
> ...


----------



## PraKs (Sep 27, 2011)

@rhitwick
Thank you for the effort. Can you pls ask your friend on two points ?

Is there anyone / your friends/relative who like to rent their bike for few days (Honda Activa will do) ? Mostly required on weekend.

Are there Meru cabs in Chennai ? Any other alternative similar to them who don't over charge & accept credit cards in taxi ?


----------



## Krow (Sep 27, 2011)

^Lot's of Call Taxi services available. Fast Track, Ravi Brothers, etc. Just ring 'em up. Airport from near TIDEL Park (15-20 min from Guindy) cost Rs 130 or so. Airport to pretty much any place won't be below Rs 300.


----------

